# Need a common, hardy top dweller



## jebusfreek666 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am currently looking at having a school of neon tetras for mid level, with a peal gourami. For the bottom level I will have about 4 Sterba's Corydoras. I need something with some color for my top level, I was looking at guppies but I know I would have to get mostly females and they are mostly white. Just want something with a different shape then the tetras, but that will have some nice color, like maybe blue, red, orange, or yellow (which cuts out most of the danios). Also, I live in a small area with only one small local store, so it has to be a pretty commonly stocked fish! Thanks for all your help posters!


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I know the bigger the fish at the top, the lower the neons and glowlights are going to stay.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would recommend Female Bettas. They come in several colors and tend to stay near the top. Unlike Males, Female Bettas don't fight. Feed them floating food like freeze dryed brine shrimp.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Guppies!


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

Try Sun-burst Platies or Red-wags the later is orange the other is red with black fins and they are all over the aquarium..


----------

